# XM Grows in Canada, Announces U.S. Lexus Deal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio's unit north of the border is rocking,
thanks to better than expected subscriber enrollment.

Canadian Satellite Radio, which is responsible for the
XM Canada brand, said Wednesday it expects to reach
internal guidance of 75,000 subscribers earlier than 
Aug. 31, as previously announced, though the company
didn't provide a new date for meeting the milestone. 
XM Canada said it had 44,000 self-paying customers at
the close of the fiscal quarter ending in February.

Also, XM Canada said it signed an exclusive long-term
distribution agreement with Honda Canada. The 
satellite radio service also has an exclusive deal with 
GM. When combined, all of its automotive partners 
produce 600,000 new vehicles a year in Canada that 
may contain XM equipment.

Meanwhile, back in the states, XM said its service will
appear as standard, factory-installed equipment on 
Lexus' 2007 LS 460 L and its luxury hybrid sedan the
2008 LS 600h L. XM also will be available as a 
factory-installed feature on the 2007 LS 460 model as
part of the navigation option.

The fourth generation LS series will be the first Lexus
models to offer factory-installed XM Radio, the 
companies said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

